
Star Wars Weather Forecast - sdoering
http://www.tomscott.com/weather/starwars/
======
tomscott
Hello. I'm Tom, and I made this -- more than three years ago. No idea why it's
suddenly turned up here; it doesn't exactly fit under 'hacker' or 'news'!

It did once have permalinks, but adding translations in 2010 messed things up
and I never got around to fixing the code. (Do try picking a RTL language,
though, I'm quite proud of how that works.)

It should (I think) store the city you've requested in a cookie for next time,
though. Maybe. It's really old and dodgy code.

Still, full marks for YQL for putting up with all the weather requests they've
gotten over the years...

~~~
muloka
+1 for permalinks as well, it would make sharing this with others a lot
easier.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Bristol, UK was destroyed by the Death Star long ago...

~~~
lewispb
Told me that Bristol was Alderan

~~~
estel
I assume that was the point?

------
danjordan
My favourite bit is the Konami code.

~~~
saraid216
I can't get it to trigger. Even after reading the source code. :(

~~~
Ecio78
check on the upper right corner after you did the Konami code

------
apapli
Cool site! You have Australia's country code as AS - it's AU. (eg type
Melbourne Australia to replicate). Cheers!

~~~
maw
Different standards use different abbreviations. Here, Tom is using FIPS: see
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_FIPS_country_codes](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_FIPS_country_codes).

If it were my site, I'd probably also use AU (and AT), though.

------
ArekDymalski
This is sweet. I just wish there was an option to link directly to a
particular city.

------
stcredzero
There's no use in an app where you have to look up the readout to interpret
the result. That means the potential market for this app are SW geeks who have
memorized the climates of planets and moons in Star Wars.

Analysis: sizeable market.

------
jpfaraco
Love this. +1 to permalinks, and would love to see better typography -- IMO
replacing Tahoma with Open Sans Regular, or Light would go a long way. And
perhaps a serif font for the planet name...

------
seivan
Fun! Missing permalinks.

------
RyanMcGreal
Damascus is currently like Tatooine: 36 degrees C and fair.

------
Yaggo
Nice but please push the chosen state to history.

------
ritonlajoie
loved the Utini !

------
tehwalrus
this made me smile, thanks! :)

